# Skipjack Tuna lure



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's an attempt at replicating a skipjack-esque marlin bait. The bigger 12in one more than the one next to it. Both are chugger faced.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice. Do you sell these or are they for personal use? How did you get started? Where do you get started? Looks like a pretty cool hobby to me.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

superchicken said:


> Very nice. Do you sell these or are they for personal use? How did you get started? Where do you get started? Looks like a pretty cool hobby to me.


 
These are largely for recreational use most of the time:thumbup:. I have a handful that have produced wahoo, tuna and a few billfish in the past few years. The best way to get started would be to look into getting the book I mentioned to Robert on my other thread, good stuff. I got started after a friend of mine and i read an article in Marlin Magazine about making your own resin heads written by the same guy, Jim Rizzuto. ALOT of trial and error, a few very helpful tips, and on the water use have turned into a hobby/obession. There are a number of guys who make awesome lures in their garages that are proven producers for them. If there was a forum on PFF, I think a number of people would show what they have made more often. If you're buying.....I'm selling!:thumbsup:

Thanks again for the compliments


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Those things look Great!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

War Damn! Thanks


----------

